# A clean tank



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 7 gallon hexagon with the "marineland' built in filter and biowheel. I have never been impressed with the filtration: it just didn'seem to move a lot of water and keep it clean. The tank is about 16 inches deep.

What I have done is, bought a Fluval 1+ submersible filter (which only has a sponge in it), and instead of using the marineland filter in the build-in unit at the top of the tank, I put a small bag of activated charcoal (made for the aquaclear 30 hang-on-back filter). Now my tank has a great charcoal filter and sponge, and the water is crystal clear!


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

I also recently added charcoal to my filter and it is great, it keep the the water so clean and clear and also takes tannins out of the water. The bad thing about it is that it also takes out plant nutrients and that you have to take it out when medicating fish (not that i ever have to).


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

Before you get "carried away" with charcoal filtration you might want to read this treatise by Adam Dagma concerning HITH disease.

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

TR


----------



## firefiend (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never needed charcoal in any of my tanks and the water has always been clear.

I dont know much about HITH disease but I'd heed Jones' warning, hehe.


----------

